# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software) تحديثات :  الهاتف Motorola Razr 2019 يبدأ أخيرًا بتلقي تحديث Android 10

## mohamed73

قامت شركة موتورولا بالكشف عن هاتفها الذكي  القابل للطي Motorola Razr 2019 في العام الماضي ليكون بذلك أول هاتف قابل  للطي من الشركة، ولكن للآسف تم إطلاق هذا الهاتف مع نظام Android 9 Pie  بدلاً من Android 10 الأحدث من شركة جوجل.  الآن، بعد مرور عدة أشهر، قامت شركة موتورولا أخيرًا اليوم بإطلاق تحديث  Android 10 الرسمي للهاتف Motorola Razr 2019. وبطبيعة الحال، هذا التحديث  الجديد يجلب معه كافة الميزات الجديدة التي وضعتها شركة جوجل في الإصدار  الجديد من نظام الأندرويد، فضلا عن بعض الميزات الإضافية من شركة موتورلا  نفسها مثل ميزة السحب إلى اليسار على الشاشة الخارجية الصغيرة للإتصال  بالأشخاص المفضلين لديك دون الحاجة إلى فتح الهاتف.
 مع ميزة Smart Reply ولوحة المفاتيح Quick View الجديدة تمامًا، يمكنك  قراءة الرسائل والرد عليها من التطبيقات الأكثر شهرة على الشاشة الخارجية.  وعلاوة على ذلك، فقد تم تعزيز ميزات الكاميرا للسماح بالتقاط صور شخصية  بطرق أكثر من ذي قبل عند إغلاق الجهاز. يمكنك الآن الحصول على المزيد من  أوضاع الكاميرا مثل صورة شخصية جماعية ووضع طمس الخلفية وغير ذلك. يمكنك  الوصول إلى الكاميرا على الشاشة الخارجية الصغيرة والتي تُطلق عليها شركة  موتورولا إسم Quick View عن طريق السحب السريع لليمين. 
 بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يمكن أن تعرض لك شاشة Quick View  الآن الملاحة خطوة بخطوة من Google Maps، بالإضافة إلى مشغلات الموسيقى من  Spotify و YouTube Music و Pandora. حتى أنها قابلة للتخصيص عن طريق  الثيمات.
 هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن  في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا التحديث في  المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك يدويا من  خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك إلى خيار  حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات النظام ”  System Updates “. 
 وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

